# Exploring Canada, Tribag mine and Batchewana Bay lots of pictures



## Kerryann (Oct 1, 2012)

I had such an amazing trip. These pictures don't do it justice. The scenery was amazing and the weather was perfect. We got to explore the old mineshaft and three vent holes. I hiked up the side of a mountain and across a river. I spent almost as much time hiking as jeeping. We plan to go back in the spring. 

































I hiked down here 












Do you see a jeep somewhere?




These little gray birds called gray jays were taking food out of our hands








This is inside of Tribag mine




So dark




We made some other bird friends.. aka bat friends












You cannot get to these sights in 2wd




The mining operation buildings








Fun stuffs- core samples and rusty metal things




The bridge between the US and Canada




is that a moose?




All of my pictures
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/9-28-12 Canada Run/


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow. What beautiful country.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2012)

What a beautiful location!


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2012)

Great pics. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## terryo (Oct 4, 2012)

Since I never get to go on vacation, I love seeing everyone's pictures. Your pictures were beautiful...thank you for sharing them and taking me places I'll never get to see.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 5, 2012)

terryo said:


> Since I never get to go on vacation, I love seeing everyone's pictures. Your pictures were beautiful...thank you for sharing them and taking me places I'll never get to see.




Terry you have to have faith, even though in the past you have not gotten to explore the counrtyside on vacations, does not mean in your future you may not get to. I for one, have great faith that sometime in the future you will indeed get to stretch those wings and do some flying. I agree that in the meantime, it is sure nice of others to post pictures of the places they have been and the wonders they have saw, so we too can share them even if only in our minds.


----------



## marcy4hope (Oct 25, 2012)

awesome photos. thanks for sharing! beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)




----------

